# Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...​**Ohne jeden Beweis stellt der NABU eine Möglichkeit in den Raum, dass Angler einen Kormoran gequält hätten, indem mit einem Kabelbinder sein Schnabel zugebunden worden wäre. Wie leicht man das auch anders interpretieren könnte, dass der einem NABU-Mann beim untersuchen/beringen entkommen sein könnte, zeigt Angeljournalist Matze Koch in einem Video auf.*

Matze Koch ist in erster Linie als Angler und Angeljournalist bekannt, weniger für Angelpolitik.

Da er im BVO als Verein und damit im Anglerverband Niedersachsen als Verband ist, dessen Vorsitzenden Werner Klasing wir gerade erst geehrt haben, hat er also neben seinem Beruf als Angeljournalist einen weiteren starken Bezug zu vernünftiger Angelpolitik.
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing

Ausser, dass er mir persönlich ein bisschen zu viel von Kooperation mit NABU redet (immerhin ist der NABU neben PETA der anglerfeindlichste Verband ausserhalb des DAFV in Deutschland, siehe auch: ) 
NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....


LSFV-NDS (jetzt AVN) informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten

Ansonsten ein schönes Video, das aufzeigt, wie anglerfeindlch der NABU hier tickt - und Matze hat die schön auseinander genommen.

DANKE dafür und daher auch einfach platte Werbung für Matzes Video zum NABU:
Hier zum Video:




Hier noch der Link zum Artikel des Nabu Schleswig-Holstein:
https://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/news/2017/22878.html


Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 16 Uhr 45*

*Interessanterweise verwenden Forscher und Tierärzte tatsächlich Kabelbinder zum fixieren von Vögeln (im Gegensatz zu Anglern).*

Zu finden in 
"Klinische Untersuchungen zum Frakturgeschehen bei einheimischen Wildvögeln unter besonderer Berücksichtigung konservativer und operativer Therapiemaßnahmen" 

https://xandinhobile-af149.firebase...geln-unter-besonderer-berucksi-3835953591.pdf

Darin sinngemäß zusammengefasst (Urheberrecht):
_2.6.3.3 Externe Fixation
2.6.3.3.1 Cerclagen

Es würden üblicherweise Cerclagen aus Stahldraht zum Einsatz kommen, und es wird drauf hingewiesen, dass (Quelle)  MACCOY (1987) *anstelle von Stahldraht auch Kunststoff-Kabelbinder verwendet*. Diese seien  aber nur in Größen erhältlich, die eine Verwendung bei Vögeln über 300 g Körpermasse zulassen würden..._


Ich bedanke mich bei einem aufmerksamen Boardie für den Tipp!!!

Supi!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie leicht man das auch anders interpretieren könnte, dass der einem NABU-Mann beim untersuchen/beringen entkommen sein könnte, zeigt Angeljournalist Matze Koch in einem Video auf.



Skandal : NABU kann nicht mit Vögeln ...


----------



## ayron (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Ich hab immer ja immer Kabelbinder dabei, wenn ich gezielt auf Kormorane angel....
Ich glaub der Verfasser des Artikels hat eindeutig zu viel Guano geschnüffelt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Haste schon mal die Nase an Guano gehalten? 

Sooo hart ist kein spendensammelnder NABUist...

:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Ich finde es gut, dass Matze den Artikel dann auch mal ins rechte Licht setzt. Mit seiner möglichen "Theorie" zeigt er sehr schön auf, wie einfach es ist jemanden vermeintlich "schlüssig" etwas zu unterstellen - das hat er richtig gut gemacht #6 

Kooperation mit dem NABU wird spätestens dann, wenn es über die Ortsvereine hinausgeht sehr schwierig. Es gibt doch recht viel fundamental unterschiedliche Interessen zwischen Anglern und Nabu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



franz_16 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, dass matze den artikel dann auch mal ins rechte licht setzt. Mit seiner möglichen "theorie" zeigt er sehr schön auf, wie einfach es ist jemanden vermeintlich "schlüssig" etwas zu unterstellen - das hat er richtig gut gemacht #6


absolut!!! 

#6#6#6


----------



## Franky (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Hmmm... Ich habe in der Tat immer ein paar Kabelstrapsen in meiner Kiste. allerdings möglichst dünne und lange um die Plattform an meinem Trolley zu befestigen... 
Die ham echt n Schuss!


----------



## ayron (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haste schon mal die Nase an Guano gehalten?
> 
> Sooo hart ist kein spendensammelnder NABUist...
> 
> :q:q:q


Aus Überzeugung tun Menschen so einiges[emoji29] 
Und mit den Kooperationen ist das so ne Sache....ist was zwischen Selbstbeschneidung und Ablasshandel auf Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

*Aktualisierung 16 Uhr 45*

*Interessanterweise verwenden Forscher und Tierärzte tatsächlich Kabelbinder zum fixieren von Vögeln (im Gegensatz zu Anglern).*

Zu finden in 
"Klinische Untersuchungen zum Frakturgeschehen bei einheimischen Wildvögeln unter besonderer Berücksichtigung konservativer und operativer Therapiemaßnahmen" 

https://xandinhobile-af149.firebase...geln-unter-besonderer-berucksi-3835953591.pdf

Darin sinngemäß zusammengefasst (Urheberrecht):
_2.6.3.3 Externe Fixation
2.6.3.3.1 Cerclagen

Es würden üblicherweise Cerclagen aus Stahldraht zum Einsatz kommen, und es wird drauf hingewiesen, dass (Quelle)  MACCOY (1987) *anstelle von Stahldraht auch Kunststoff-Kabelbinder verwendet*. Diese seien  aber nur in Größen erhältlich, die eine Verwendung bei Vögeln über 300 g Körpermasse zulassen würden..._


Ich bedanke mich bei einem aufmerksamen Boardie für den Tipp!!!

Supi!!


----------



## ayron (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Na schau mal einer an, aber Meinung wurde schon gebildet.
Vom Verband wird das niemand richtig stellen oder Unterlassung klagen.
Den großen Freunden pinkelt man ja nicht ans Bein.


----------



## UMueller (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Gut das sich Matze empört und eine Gegenthese ins Feld führt. #6 Nämlich eine verunglückte Beringungsaktion von Vogelkundlern denen der Vogel mit verbundenem Schnabel einfach entwischte. Ist wohl eher wahrscheinlich. Aber dem Nabu ist es wohl wichtig Propaganda zuerst gegen Angler zu machen. 
Reaktion vom DAFV ??? Wahrscheinlich keine#c oder aber Apell an alle Angler solche Tierquäler anzuzeigen. Die kämen garnicht auf den Gedanken, daß es außer Angler noch andere geben könnte. Die würden sich den Schuh glatt anziehen und ein schwarzes Schaf unter Anglern vermuten. Und wieder abgenickt oder einfach mal laufenlassen. Mensch was bin ich böse.


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Da hat Matze voll ins schwarze getroffen. #r
Im übrigen habe ich immer Kabelbinder dabei und sei es nur um einen größeren Köfi zu sichern oder einen aufgeschnittenen Finger abzubinden.
(sehr praktisch )   
Der Rest der Behauptungen klingt ja schon nach Verleumdung und die ist ja bekanntlich strafbar.
....ismirübel #q


----------



## Deep Down (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Da phantasiert der NABU aber wohl tatsächlich im Guanowahn!

Die Vermutung des entfleuchten Vogels während einer Untersuchung/Beringung und gesichertem Schnabel zum Schutz des Personals erscheint schon wesentlich wahrscheinlicher!

Wer traut sich denn als Laie zu, so ein Vieh anzupacken, geschweige denn einen Kabelbinder anzulegen!


----------



## Franky (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Mich irritiert da gerade etwas. Die Strapse war gekappt. Das macht man normalerweise nicht, sondern nimmt die breiten und wiederverschließbaren Dinger.
https://www.voelkner.de/products/303978/Kabelbinder-Prt2eh-C0.html?ref=43&products_model=S14748&gclid=EAIaIQobChMInfWR1JnI1QIVOCjTCh0kxAGqEAYYBCABEgIco_D_BwE


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Franky schrieb:


> Mich irritiert da gerade etwas. Die Strapse war gekappt...



irritiert ich bin: ich hab keine strapse gesehen, seh ich eigentlich immer und sofort


----------



## Deep Down (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Gekappt, damit das Vieh mit dem langen Straps nicht noch weiteres Unheil anrichtet, z.B. Augen-aus-stechen!


----------



## exstralsunder (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Das es eine Kormoran Verordnung in SH gibt, sollte auch dem Nabu bekannt sein.
_________________________________________________
Zitat:
Der Abschuss ist nur in der Zeit vom 1. August bis zum 31. März in der Zeit von eineinhalb Stunden
vor Sonnenaufgang bis eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang zulässig. Sicher als Jungvögel
erkannte Kormorane dürfen auf einem Betriebsgelände von Teichwirtschaftsbetrieben ganzjährig zur
Tageszeit getötet werden
_________________________________________________
So man einen Jagdschein hat, ist das Töten des Kormorans gerade jetzt in SH möglich und gutes Recht.
Nun frag ich mal so in die Runde: wenn jetzt Jagdzeit ist, warum soll sich wer auch immer die Mühe machen und das Tier mit Kabelbinder den Schnabel zubinden?
Ich als Angler habe -wenn ich den Vogel schon mal in der Hand habe- die Möglichkeit, diesen den Hals umzudrehen oder ihm mit meinem Filetiermesser bekannt zu machen. Also was soll der Quatsch mit dem Kabelbinder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Alles richtig.
Und? 
Hörst Du dazu was vom LSFV-SH?
Vom DAFV??

Nur bei Anglern wie hier bei Matze und hier wird das thematisiert..


----------



## exstralsunder (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Nein....*natürlich* nicht. Hab ich auch gar nicht erwartet. So langsam frage ich mich, mit wem die Frau H-K vernetzt ist?
(hab mal fix noch den Sub-Link zur Verordnung oben eingefügt)


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Da hetzen sie kräftig gegen Angler:
https://www.facebook.com/NABU.Schleswig.Holstein/posts/1391492557552660?


----------



## Förde-Burns (8. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Habe gerade den Artikel auf SHZ de gelesen darüber. Mein erster Gedanke war auch richtung Verschwörungstheorie. Welcher Angler würde auf so eine Idee kommen? Besser und Medienwirksamer wäre es doch für den Nabu, sowas zu inszenieren .........


*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarg*


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Die Vorstellung ist total absurd, dass der Vogel den Angelköder gefressen haben soll, ein Angler den Vogel ohne Schnurbruch drillen konnte, den Haken entfernen konnte obwohl dieser erst im Hals greifen kann und dem zappelden Vogel einen Kabelbinder angelegt und diesen sogar noch fachgerecht abgeknipst.

Das ist so gut wie unmöglich. NABU ist schon genau so schlimm wie PETA.


----------



## ayron (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



lute schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung ist total absurd, dass der Vogel den Angelköder gefressen haben soll, ein Angler den Vogel ohne Schnurbruch drillen konnte, den Haken entfernen konnte obwohl dieser erst im Hals greifen kann und dem zappelden Vogel einen Kabelbinder angelegt und diesen sogar noch fachgerecht abgeknipst.
> 
> Das ist so gut wie unmöglich. NABU ist schon genau so schlimm wie PETA.



Vorallem ohne Schäden zu hinterlassen, die gut vermarktet noch den ein oder anderen Euro mehr hätten rauspressenkönnen.#d

Laut Nabu kann man ja Kormorane effektiv und erwiesen mit der Handangel fangen. Meiner erfahrung nach halten Kormorane mindestens einen Abstand von 100m+.

In manchen Gewässern könnte man dann ja Bald mehr Kormoran als Fisch fangen:q#q


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



ayron schrieb:


> Meiner erfahrung nach halten Kormorane mindestens einen Abstand von 100m+.



Diese Erfahrung teile ich. Rein zufällig wird dann auch noch genau dieser Vogel von Nabu aufgegriffen. 

Das ganze ist nichts weiter als eine schlechte Hetzkampagne auf PETA-Niveau. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn alles inszeniert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Verbanditen schlafen weiter..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles richtig.
> Und?
> Hörst Du dazu was vom LSFV-SH?
> Vom DAFV??
> ...



Aber wenigstenes ein paar Anggler meckern :


kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hetzen sie kräftig gegen Angler:
> https://www.facebook.com/NABU.Schleswig.Holstein/posts/1391492557552660?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Persönlich bin ich ja der Auffassung, dass alle Vögel bei den Beringungs-
aktionen GROSSEN STRESS erleiden.
In Netzen gefangen, und dann minutenlang mit Ihnen herumhantiert.
Die selbsternannten TS müssten mal von Aliens gefangen und "untersucht"
werden.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

abschlagen zum sinnvoll verwerten??


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Wenn die Aliens Hunger haben spricht aus derer Sicht nichts dagegen!?
Mir würde es nicht schmecken.Pfui - aus!

Grüße Ronni


----------



## exstralsunder (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

ist das der selbe NABU...welchem vor einigen Jahren die eigenen Schau Teiche vom Kormoran leer gefressen wurden?

http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...2010-bringt-den-nabu-in-erklaerungsnot201.php


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ist das der selbe NABU...welchem vor einigen Jahren die eigenen Schau Teiche vom Kormoran leer gefressen wurden?
> 
> http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...2010-bringt-den-nabu-in-erklaerungsnot201.php


Geil!
Vielen Dank für das Recherchieren.
Hab es ihnen bei FB gleich um die Öhren gehauen.
|wavey:


----------



## Heidechopper (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Leider hat sich die Presse, allen wohl voran ein Konzern mit der tollen Farbe Magenta, diese Sache sofort im Netz ve3rbreitet und dabei auch behauptet, das es wohl ein Angler gewesen sein soll!
Ich könnte ko..... !
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Und? 
Was macht der DAFV?
Der LSFV-SH????
Dem entgegentreten wie Matze und wir?


----------



## lute (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Wüßte ich auch mal gerne, warum die Versager von den Verbänden schweigen.
Die einen zensieren und löschen, die anderen schweigen und die möchtegern journalisten betreiben blind copy & paste.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



lute schrieb:


> Wüßte ich auch mal gerne, warum die Versager von den Verbänden schweigen.



Mit dem 8.Wort,beantwortest du dir die Frage quasi selbst.

Wenn der DAFV eines richtig "gut" kann, dann ist's den Schwanz einzuziehen und den Kopf in den Sand oder gerne auch einschleimend in die Kehrseite angeblicher Naturschutzpartner zu stecken..


----------



## el.Lucio (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Kann man bei denen auf der Seite eigentlich keinen shitstorm auslösen|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Kann man bei denen auf der Seite eigentlich keinen shitstorm auslösen|kopfkrat


Die kommen grad bei Facebook mit dem Löschen kaum noch hinterher, sind aber kräftig dabei.

Und haben die "Diskussion für beendet" erklärt, weil, Zitat: _"__keine sachlich neu zu erörternden Sachverhalte mehr hinzukommen"_.

Auch diese Story 


exstralsunder schrieb:


> ist das der selbe NABU...welchem vor einigen Jahren die eigenen Schau Teiche vom Kormoran leer gefressen wurden?
> 
> http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...2010-bringt-den-nabu-in-erklaerungsnot201.php


wird nicht kommentiert, bei nochmaligem Nachfragen ist das ruck zuck wieder weg.

Erbärmlich heuchlerisch!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



ayron schrieb:


> Laut Nabu kann man ja Kormorane effektiv und erwiesen mit der Handangel fangen.



Ja etwa nicht ?

Mit einigen Mitstreitern 4 oder 5 Umbrella Rigs(an jeden Arm 'nen 5/0er  Drilling) ins Katapult-
unterstütze (nötig wegen der Distanz) Kreuzfeuer nehmen und dann an der Wallerspinne mit 0.35er Braid easy einkurbeln...

Ab 0.50er Braid sogar Grossvogel-
tauglich(Strauss,Condor,Cessna)


Effektiver geht Angeln schon gar nicht mehr..das wird noch ein neuer Trendsport,erste Komplettsets(inkl.Kabelbinder) werden rechtzeitig vor dem Fest in den Regalen sein.

Aber im Ernst..damit hat Nabu mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen.


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Wenn der DAFV eines richtig "gut" kann, dann ist's den Schwanz einzuziehen...




deshalb evtl. ja auch ne präserdentin. :m


----------



## ayron (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ja etwa nicht ?
> 
> Mit einigen Mitstreitern 4 oder 5 Umbrella Rigs(an jeden Arm 'nen 5/0er  Drilling) ins Katapult-
> unterstütze (nötig wegen der Distanz) Kreuzfeuer nehmen und dann an der Wallerspinne mit 0.35er Braid easy einkurbeln...
> ...



Wir brauchen diese Rocketfisherman[emoji18] 
Oder wir bringen den Köder wie beim Beachfishen mit dem Drachen aus - am besten direkt zur Kolonie oder bei gutem Wind direkt ins Nest[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Ich habe mich heute hierzu mit einem Tierarzt und einem "professionellen Vogelberinger" unterhalten. DIeser ist u.a. auch für den NABU als Experte unterwegs und hat interessante Geschichten erzählt. Beide sind eindeutig der Meinung, dass ein unerfahrener Mensch (Angler) keine Chance hätte, einem Kormoran einen Kabelbinder umzulegen. Selbst ein "Drill" an normalem Angelgeschirr ist mehr als schwierig. Anschließend den Vogel zu greifen und mit einem Kabelbinder den Schnabel als unerfahrener Angler zu fixieren- eher unmöglich und reiner Populismus! 

In diesen Gesprächen wurde aber auch deutlich, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben könnte, wie der Kabelbinder um den Schnabel gekommen ist.

1. (die für beide Gesprächspartner wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit) Der Kormoran hat sich diesen Kabelbinder über den Schnabel selbst eingefangen und beim Versuch sich davon zu befreien, diesen zugezogen. Anschließend ist bei weiteren Versuchen sich davon zu befreien, dass überstehende Stück abgeknickt.

2. Tierschützer haben den Kormoran gefangen und das Foto gestellt. Beweggründe gibt es viele, zum Beispiel Angler zu diffamieren, da wir ja den NABU SH gerade mit seiner Pressemeldung zu den Angelverboten in den AWZ öffentlich zerlegt haben oder auch Mitleid, um Spenden zu sammeln. Für mich persönlich keine unwahrscheinliche Möglichkeit.

3. Der Kormoran hatte den Kabelbinder bereits um den Schnabel (wie in Punkt 1 erwähnt) und das überstehende Stück ist erst kurz vor dem Foto abgeknickt (wie und warum auch immer...), nachdem der Kabelbinder kurz zuvor zugezogen wurde.

4. Bei irgendwelchen Untersuchungen ist er abgehauen, da Kabelbinder tatsächlich auch bei Vermessungen oder auch von Tierärzten eingesetzt werden

5. Angler. Allerdings fällt uns dafür keine nachvollziehbare Begründung ein und we beschrieben eher nicht machbar!


----------



## pennfanatic (9. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Ich glaube, sowas macht kein Angler !!!!!
Und Jäger sowieso nicht !,,


----------



## ayron (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 5. Angler. Allerdings fällt uns dafür keine nachvollziehbare Begründung ein und we beschrieben eher nicht machbar!



Danke für die Mühe, aber ist doch jetzt wahrscheinlich auch (leider) egal. Die Kuh ist gemolken und jedliche Form von Kritik, die Entenherbert und CO. erreichen könnte wird doch innerhalb von Minuten entsorgt.|wavey:

Ich mein HALLO es geht neben der ganzen Sache auch um ENTENBABYS, die keine Ruhe mehr bekommen und von Fischen unter Wasser gezogen werden. HALLO ENTENBABYS - wer schaut da noch auf hässliche Wahrheiten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Klingt logisch...

Danke an Dich!!


Denn auch Du machst hier Arbeit, die eigentlich der DAFV oder der LSFV-SH hätten machen und veröffentlichen müssen.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute hierzu mit einem Tierarzt und einem "professionellen Vogelberinger" unterhalten. DIeser ist u.a. auch für den NABU als Experte unterwegs und hat interessante Geschichten erzählt. Beide sind eindeutig der Meinung, dass ein unerfahrener Mensch (Angler) keine Chance hätte, einem Kormoran einen Kabelbinder umzulegen. Selbst ein "Drill" an normalem Angelgeschirr ist mehr als schwierig. Anschließend den Vogel zu greifen und mit einem Kabelbinder den Schnabel als unerfahrener Angler zu fixieren- eher unmöglich und reiner Populismus!
> 
> In diesen Gesprächen wurde aber auch deutlich, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben könnte, wie der Kabelbinder um den Schnabel gekommen ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## zokker (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 1. (die für beide Gesprächspartner wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit) Der Kormoran hat sich diesen Kabelbinder über den Schnabel selbst eingefangen und beim Versuch sich davon zu befreien, diesen zugezogen. Anschließend ist bei weiteren Versuchen sich davon zu befreien, dass überstehende Stück abgeknickt.



Das ist die unwahrscheinlichste Variante, weil praktisch unmöglich.
Entweder sollten hier Angler denunziert werden, egal von wem, oder irgendein kaputter Tierhasser hat das verzapft.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Schade ist halt das matzes Reaktion doch  eher Zielgruppenfutter für Angler ist und der Nabu wird einen Teufel tun deswegen zurück zu rudern. Und da unsere Verbände ihren Job eher weniger als Interessenvertretung denn als Funktionäre ohne Funktion begreifen wird auch nix kommen was die pfeifen zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen. Deprimierend


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



zokker schrieb:


> Das ist die unwahrscheinlichste Variante, weil praktisch unmöglich.



Ich habe schon so viel Kabelstrapsen in meinem Leben "verbraucht", dass ich das direkt unterschreiben kann! Das Ding müsste schon im geschlossenen Zustand relativ stramm über den Schnabel gekommen sein und das lange fehlende Ende irgendwo verkeilt haben. Dann muss es auch noch SO verkeilt sein, dass der Widerstand größer ist als die notwendige Kraft zum zuzurren der Schließe!
Abnippeln kann man das zähe Zeug so einfach nicht. Dass muss schon sehr lange kalten Temperaturen ausgesetzt sein bzw. starker UV-Einstrahlung, damit es spröde wird und DORT bricht. Ebenfalls sehr unwahrscheinlich, da die DInger am Punkt der höchsten Belastung knacken, und die ist VOR der Schließe.
Ohne menschnliches Zutun ist das m. E. komplett unmöglich!
Wie man einen Kormoran fängt - kein Plan. Umbrella-Rig erscheint mir persönlich plausibel 
Punkt 4 erscheint mir am Wahrscheinlichsten, gefolgt von 2 und 5.


----------



## exstralsunder (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Variante 6 wurde vergessen:

https://www.facebook.com/jenswerner.dettmann/posts/1768461966516618


----------



## Ørret (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Geile Variante


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Variante 6 wurde vergessen:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jenswerner.dettmann/posts/1768461966516618



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Heidechopper (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Nachdem ich einige NABUisten selbst mal kennengelernt hatte, ist es in meinen Augen die wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit, das diese hirngeschrumpften Weltverbesserer den Vogel aus Propagandagründen selber so hergerichtet hatten ! Auf dem Bild sieht der Vogel auch zudem sehr gepflegt aus!

Auch ich vermisse den gewaltigen Aufschrei unser so genannten Interessenverteter. Man sollte diese Bande wegen Verrats anzeigen, wenn es möglich wäre!:r:r:r:r
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

[QUOTE=Heidechopper;470126 Auf dem Bild sieht der Vogel auch zudem sehr gepflegt aus!


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Der Vogel wirkt topfit und hat keinesfalls tagelang nichts fressen können.
Das Ganze ist eine üble Verarsche:r.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

WIe der NABU SH zu Anglern steht, wird einmal mehr deutlich, wenn man sich auf der Homepage durchackert.

Zitat "Mit dem Satz: „Nachhaltige Angelfischerei in den Vereinen ist gelebter,  praktischer Naturschutz und entsprechend anzuerkennen.“ kann sich der  NABU nun allerdings nicht einverstanden erklären. Wer einerseits von  Tierwohl spricht und dies auch verwirklicht sehen möchte und darüber  hinaus die Einrichtung eines/einer Tierschutzbeauftragten ankündigt,  kann andererseits die Angelfischerei nicht als praktischen Naturschutz  definieren, da einerseits den Fischen durch die Widerhaken im  Maulbereich unendliche Schmerzen zugefügt werden und andererseits die  ungesteuerte Entnahme bzw. der Besatz von bestimmten Fischarten aus  limnischen und marinen Ökosystemen ganz bestimmt nicht dem Schutz dieser  Ökosysteme dienen."

www.schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/

Dann die Pressemeldung zu den Angelverboten in den AWZ, da schließt sich für mich der Kreis. Die wollen die Angler vernichten! Und die Anglerverbände? Schweigen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und die Anglerverbände? Schweigen...


Nicht Anglerverbände - Verbände der naturschützenden Sport- und Angelfischerei..!!

Sowas sind keine Angler(verbände), sondern Anglerfeinde.....


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

https://schillipaeppa.net/2017/03/21/offener-brief-an-den-nabu/

Auch ganz nett....


----------



## Eff (28. März 2018)

*AW: Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...*

Schöner Artikel, der gekonnt Zensur anprangert und gleichzeitig die einseitige Stimmungsmache gegen die sinnvolle Eindämmung von unkontrolliertem Artenverbreiten hinterfragt. 
Man braucht mehr Leute, die Natur schützen wollen und dabei über den Tellerrand schauen können.


----------

